# Tisas fatih .380 recoil spring modification



## eeorick (8 mo ago)

From [email protected].
The recoil spring feels about 16 lbs.
I removed the spring, and ran a large size bamboo skewer through it and secured each end with tape so the spring would not rotate on its own. The outer diameter is 8.3mm. I used my belt driven knife sharpener to sand the spring down. I would rotate the spring as I was sanding to make it even. I sanded it down to approx 7.8mm using harbor freight digital calipers. Now the spring is about 11-12 lbs of resistance. I had purchased the Beretta spring and it is NOT THE SAME.! I looked for a month for a lighter factory spring to no avail. In racking the gun many times I could really tell the difference. It is now my truck gun. You can email me for questions.


----------

